# khao lak, southern Thailand(haplopelma sp)



## ornata (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello

took this pictures in khao lak, southern thailand

Hade many more, but I manage to loose the memory brick

I hade many more photos of another Haplopelma sp.(same) and some nice big adult hetromterus sp(they are quit common there, saw maybe 5 adults)., same sp as the first picture!!
Also hade som nice pictures of true spiders, two snakes and a colugo......It was really SAD that I lost them!!!!!


----------



## ornata (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry about the english!!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow great finds! How did you manage to get that Hapopelma spp. out without breaking it's burrow. Flood, luring?


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello Ornata!

What an interesting bird!

And really a nice Ornithoctoninae indeed!


----------



## ornata (Jun 13, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> Hello Ornata!
> 
> What an interesting bird!
> 
> And really a nice Ornithoctoninae indeed!


Isent it a Haplopelma sp., I thought maybe it was a  Haplopelma (possible minax)!?

If it is a Ornithoctoninae, do you know which species?


----------



## Gigas (Jun 13, 2007)

Ornithoctoninae is a sub family of tarantula which contains Haplopelma,Lampropelma and Ornithoctonus genuses amongst others


----------



## ornata (Jun 13, 2007)

Novak said:


> Wow great finds! How did you manage to get that Hapopelma spp. out without breaking it's burrow. Flood, luring?


I took the pictures at night time, so the tarantula was resting outside its burrow

I also saw many smaller specimens, but it was very hard to finde the adults,and I only saw to adult burrows during the hole trip(to weeks)

cheers


----------



## ornata (Jun 13, 2007)

Gigas said:


> Ornithoctoninae is a sub family of tarantula which contains Haplopelma,Lampropelma and Ornithoctonus genuses amongst others


sorry,I read wrong:wall: 

I thought about the genus ornithoctonus......sorry!!!!
(I know about the 13 subfamilys)


----------



## Crotalus (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice pictures!
The tarantula looks alot like a Ornithoctonus aureotibialis


----------



## Dr. John (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello Ornata , 

The spider is most likely Ornithoctonus aureotibialis . It's the most common species of tarantula in that area . Very nice pictures !

Dr. John


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 13, 2007)

Fantastic pics.


----------



## ornata (Jun 13, 2007)

thank you all

But You should have seen the rest, had some more good photos of wildlife(more tarantulas and hetrometerus sp.,possible spinifer)

I must travel back sometime, and replase the lost photos


----------



## ornata (Jun 13, 2007)

Dr. John said:


> Hello Ornata ,
> 
> The spider is most likely Ornithoctonus aureotibialis. It's the most common species of tarantula in that area . Very nice pictures !
> 
> Dr. John


I asked Rick West before my trip, and he told me that it was possible to finde haplopelma in that area, but when i google Ornithoctonus aureotibialis, it seems to me that you are right

Thanks


----------



## syndicate (Jun 13, 2007)

awesome pics!thanks for sharing.i love the O.aureotibialis


----------



## beetleman (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah, great pics indeed!


----------



## Gsc (Jun 15, 2007)

Love the pics...looks like a fun place to go bug hunting....  thanks for sharing!


----------

